# what oil should i use now



## Rays_2001gti (May 31, 2009)

I have a mark 4 1.8t with now over 100,00k an I use 5/30 full synthetic either mobil 1 or castrol. I was wondering if I should use a different type
Or what suggestion do u peeps recommend


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: what oil should i use now (Rays_2001gti)*

Are you aware of the oil update that VWoA issued in 2004?
http://docs.google.com/gview?a...s.pdf
Basically, use VW 502.00 rated oil. Of Mobil and Castrol oils commonly available in regular auto stores, choose Mobil 1 in 0W-40 or Castrol Syntec in 5W-40.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: what oil should i use now (tjl)*

I'm running 10w/40 semi synthetic mobil super s.
Not had any problems since the head and turbo was rebuilt.
That was at 126k it's now on 150k and still running fine, doesnt use oil despite serious redline thrashes!


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

I've run Syntec 5w40 in my 1.8t since I got it. Good stuff.


----------

